# You are working in EXPENSIVE HOMES.. you have to use tape. What kind?



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

You are working in EXPENSIVE HOMES.. you have to use tape. What kind?

Have 3 way upper high end homes I will be working on. I am not trusting the prep on the ceiling/wall seam on any of them. Full ceiling paints in 2 homes that have entire first floor ceilings.. so every wall has to be covered. 

It is UBER important it is strong enough to keep plastic up, or at least stay in place while being hit with paint from a sprayer. (Acoustical or popcorn type finish)

Just figured I would throw a new tape thread up  It is early on a friday night, but have a job I will be starting as soon as I can get there. So it may be an all night/day/nighter.. and crash out all of sunday


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Yellow Frog Tape for delicate surfaces.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Never had an issue with 3M blue myself.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I would probably go with the pricey frog tape. Sometimes staples or push pins are better if the circumstances merit it.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

You could always sell the painting of the walls.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Any decent masking will hold up plastic.

Now on uncured coatings... Get some of that light tac stuff.

Just paint that sonbitch


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

You pulling an all nEighter?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Intertape PG29. The only tape I will use. I have stacks of green and yellow frog tape, but the Intertape is a crepe backed, low tack tape with nearly medium adhesion. It has better adhesion than blue, releases better over long periods of time, has the crepe backing so it doesn't strip or tear in pieces. 

And it is truly easy to find. Go to home depot on line and order. Will ship directly to your front door if there are no local vendors.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

the same tape I use everyday, I prefer SW's tape.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Paradigmzz said:


> Intertape PG29. The only tape I will use. I have stacks of green and yellow frog tape, but the Intertape is a crepe backed, low tack tape with nearly medium adhesion. It has better adhesion than blue, releases better over long periods of time, has the crepe backing so it doesn't strip or tear in pieces.
> 
> And it is truly easy to find. Go to home depot on line and order. Will ship directly to your front door if there are no local vendors.


What's the cost versus 3m blue?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

researchhound said:


> What's the cost versus 3m blue?


Much cheaper. About 2.and some change a roll.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

....


----------



## drums4jay (Jul 26, 2010)

If you want to be safe, use "yellow" frog tape. It has good adhesion but won't damage existing paint on the wall. Expensive, yes... but awesome. It's also great for accent walls if you want a super crisp line.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Free sample here, I have not used any yet.

http://www.prestotape.com/index.php


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

caulktheline said:


>


 
yeee boiii

I like frogtape. Doesnt tack as well as 3m blue, but i just dont like 3m as a company


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

StripandCaulk said:


> yeee boiii
> 
> I like frogtape. Doesnt tack as well as 3m blue, but i just dont like 3m as a company


What do you got against Minnesota Mining and Manufacturing Co? They make kick ass products and are from MN like me.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> What do you got against Minnesota Mining and Manufacturing Co? They make kick ass products and are from MN like me.


TJ- My old man has a manufacturing plant on the east coast, 3M is a direct competitor. One his reps used to work for them, some of the business practices they use arent so hot, not to mention they outsource. Nothing against MN bro:thumbsup:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

StripandCaulk said:


> TJ- My old man has a manufacturing plant on the east coast, 3M is a direct competitor. One his reps used to work for them, some of the business practices they use arent so hot, not to mention they outsource. Nothing against MN bro:thumbsup:


Why dont you work at his plant? Be a Chosen son, take it over... you still doing the prodigal gig? Sewing your oats?


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> Why dont you work at his plant? Be a Chosen son, take it over... you still doing the prodigal gig? Sewing your oats?


I did for a bit 4 years ago. Ran the machines.. Would wake up at 4am, work form 5am-1pm, take classes from 6-9 at night. 

Still doin the prodigal gig right now, not sure what i want to do next. One of my buddies just junked his busines and is going through south america on a tour to nowhere. Im thinkin i might do australia.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

StripandCaulk said:


> I did for a bit 4 years ago. Ran the machines.. Would wake up at 4am, work form 5am-1pm, take classes from 6-9 at night.
> 
> Still doin the prodigal gig right now, not sure what i want to do next. One of my buddies just junked his busines and is going through south america on a tour to nowhere. Im thinkin i might do australia.


I know a girl that lives in perth. She almost got me to come down there...


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> I know a girl that lives in perth. She almost got me to come down there...


I had to google perth, why didnt you go?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

StripandCaulk said:


> I had to google perth, why didnt you go?


She wasn't worth it.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> She wasn't worth it.


:laughing: Couldve gone just to check out australia mate, wouldve had a fallback "buddy" and a place to crash


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

StripandCaulk said:


> :laughing: Couldve gone just to check out australia mate, wouldve had a fallback "buddy" and a place to crash


Had a business and woman at home. I dont like long flights either, thats about the longest flight possible.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> Had a business and woman at home. I dont like long flights either, thats about the longest flight possible.


 
True, flight is long. Longest flight ive been on is about 6 hours..think my buddy said he spent about 13 on his way to australia from the states. 

You married now?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

StripandCaulk said:


> True, flight is long. Longest flight ive been on is about 6 hours..think my buddy said he spent about 13 on his way to australia from the states.
> 
> You married now?


Not really...


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> Not really..:blink:.


 
huh?:blink:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I got paired up with a warranty company that happens to warranty roof #*%&-ups. Largely ceiling/drywall/paint repairs. 

I am working on some of the nicest homes I have been in to date.

So basically I didn't want to have happen.. what normally happens in most homes.. that the original or other contractors who have "painted" the walls before, the wall to ceiling joint/seam/come together point.. is ALWAYS crap. You go to put up some tape, and it will 9/10 pull paint because of lack of prep to the painted walls.

The house I am in now is a ER Doctor's home, his wife is Hospital Management and they have a NICE home. One thing he told me.. "can you PLEASE do 1 thing for me? Can you please do work on my home, and not cause other work.. everything that has been done to my home has cause other work to be done.."

My approach was to use a green frog tape/cling film for the walls.

Where i knew the normal hold tape would work, I had to tread light, and since it would not have the "grip or hold" I elected to go with a film that would cling to the walls.. helping in its "hold power".

And Paul.. if they wanted to pay for a reputable company to paint it.. I would have been there already


----------

